# Car order cancellation



## Kevin Faulks (31 Jul 2010)

I ordered a new car two months ago and paid a 10% deposit (c. Eur 2,000).

The car is now built and almost ready for delivery but unfortunately I now have to cancel the order.  

According to the strict letter of the purchase contract I could be liable for more than the deposit but in practice I wonder if that would be enforced.

Can anyone advise whether I have to pay more than the deposit and what my rights are in this situation?

Would appreciate any advice - many thanks.


----------



## MandaC (31 Jul 2010)

Have you spoken to your dealer?

Is it a popular model/colour/engine size that the dealer might be able to sell on to another customer, or perhaps another dealer might be looking for one. 

I would tell the Dealer sooner rather than later, they can then check to see if there is an order for the same car further up the pipeline that they can cancel.

Bear in mind, the dealer will have to pay the importer for that car in 30 or 60 days or whatever their terms are and they will be stuck with trying to offload it if it is not something that may appeal to the masses.


----------



## mercman (31 Jul 2010)

OP, you entered into a contract and you are liable for the amount that is stated in the contract, plus interest if you delay. Unless you enter into dialog to minimise your losses this might cost you.


----------

